# Anyone using the 3M WorkTunes Hearing Protectors on the lawn?



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm looking at the WorkTunes Connect + AM/FM Hearing Protector. I think I like that it uses AA batteries - one less thing that I have to worry about keeping charged.

But the rechargeable WorkTunes Connect Hearing Protector (with no AM/FM radio) is a little cheaper.


----------



## Holtz (Jul 12, 2018)

I have the WorkTunes Connect Hearing Protector (Bluetooth & rechargeable). They sound good, and I've never had an issue with the Bluetooth connection. However, they are not the most comfortable headphones. I typically wear a baseball cap when working in the yard and these headphones start to hurt after wearing them over the hat for a long period of time. I find myself grabbing my wireless earbuds more often than the WorkTunes.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I have the bluetooth version as well. Got them for Father's day maybe 2 years ago and they're still kicking strong.

It isn't Bose quality, but they sound good enough for me and the connection has been solid. Rarely I'll have an issue where there is some interference from the mower's engine, but that's only triggered if I get a phone call while mowing. It's really a non-issue though since it corrects itself once I get off the call. Maybe I should just put my phone on silent while I mow...

When I first got it I tried keeping my phone in my back pocket and the connection would cut in and out. I now keep my phone front pocket and it works great there.

The battery life is great as well. It holds a charge for probably about 8-10 hours. My mow is about an hour long and I don't have any comfort complaints while wearing them for that long.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I used once and took them back. They are not awful for the 60$ I paid for them compared to a $200 set of Bose. They were not as good as my air pod with ear muffs over the ears setup I was using so I took them back. The sound quality isn't great and they are not loud enough.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Ware I have been considering buying that set to try out, but was waiting on a sale.

It is on sale right now at Northern Tool for $44.99 (25% off) according to their latest flyer I received.

Might be worth checking out. Even if the machines drown it out, might be nice for games, or beach.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I have the Bluetooth ones and they are fine. Nice to listen to some music on Spotify while mowing the yard.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I use and endorse Moldex Sparkplugs roll up in ear foam earplugs. You can't really beat them for noise reduction, and they leave my head unencumbered for swiveling around to stay aware of my surroundings. They don't play music, I still want to be able to hear (quietly) what is going on with my machine and environment.


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

I've got the rechargeable. Wear them all the time. Battery life is great, sound is decent, hearing protection +1. Worth the money in my book.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I have the bluetooth only. I really like them. I enjoy listening to a few lawn podcasts or music while mowing and really drowns out the Timemaster. Battery lasts forever. I usually wear a hat and find them pretty comfortable. But I start noticing them after about an hour of doing stuff. If I mow only, I am fine. When I do full service on the lawn, they can be a little uncomfortable towards the end in my experience.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

I use them but have not been happy with the Bluetooth. A lot of interference, I assume from my zero turn engine. Cuts out quite frequently. Unfortunately, changing of pocket or position of phone does not seem to help.


----------



## CoachLarry (Apr 12, 2020)

I bought mine in 2016 and they still work fine. They have very acceptable battery life as well. The only issue i had with that generation of the product was the volume was lacking. Not quite what i like. I recently bought a pair of Beats in-ears and use Peltor X5's over them. I can blast whatever i want now. &#128077;


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

CoachLarry said:


> ...I recently bought a pair of Beats in-ears and use Peltor X5's over them. I can boast whatever i want now. 👍


That's probably the best option. I just tried my AirPods under a couple different pairs of regular eye pro I have and I was surprised at how well they fit. I'm sure the AirPods Pro would work even better.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ware said:


> CoachLarry said:
> 
> 
> > ...I recently bought a pair of Beats in-ears and use Peltor X5's over them. I can boast whatever i want now. 👍
> ...


TBH John, I've been using my LG Tone bluetooth headset with some off-the-shelf ear protection for years. No sense in spending more money for something I can fashion myself, and not worry if they get borked.


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

I have the worktunes with bluetooth and radio. I like that they run on regular AA batteries. I wanted to have the am/fm because I don't always want to have to fire up my phone for bluetooth music because if I keep my phone in my pocket I'll probably break it. They are pretty comfy. I can't seem to get the buttons figured out. I am constantly adding stations to the memory or deleting stations or changing the stations but the digital tuner is nice and the headset also tells me what station I'm on. Once I am more familiar with them I'll probably like them even more.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

vwbeaner said:


> I have the worktunes with bluetooth and radio. I like that they run on regular AA batteries. I wanted to have the am/fm because I don't always want to have to fire up my phone for bluetooth music because if I keep my phone in my pocket I'll probably break it. They are pretty comfy. I can't seem to get the buttons figured out. I am constantly adding stations to the memory or deleting stations or changing the stations but the digital tuner is nice and the headset also tells me what station I'm on. Once I am more familiar with them I'll probably like them even more.


How is the volume level?


----------



## vwbeaner (Nov 30, 2019)

The volume level is solid and I don't have a problem with it being too soft. I wear them on my rider, using the GM1000, table/miter saw, wood chiper, and don't I have any issues.


----------



## jessyrich (6 mo ago)

Looking forward to find a good hearing protection. Any updates on this one?
I feel that my hearing becomes worse and worse these days.


----------



## jerrywil (9 mo ago)

Custom made hearing protection is your best solution.
If the hearing gets worse, maybe you need to visit an audiologist or at least try the online hearing test first.
Not sure that protection is the only thing which will stop the process.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jessyrich said:


> Looking forward to find a good hearing protection. Any updates on this one?
> I feel that my hearing becomes worse and worse these days.


I'm using the 3M WorkTunes Connect w/Gel Cushions. They work well and battery life is good. Sometimes I wish I had the ones with an AM/FM receiver so I'm not tethered to my phone.


----------

